# Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis



## revjim_2 (Nov 12, 2016)

Is anyone keeping and breeding these? I saw an old ad from 2013...thought I would take a shot. I am in Ottawa, but willing to travel for them.


----------



## opticode (May 23, 2010)

I got mine here: http://www.tropicalfever.ca/cichlids.htm
Terry was really nice and easy to deal with.


----------



## revjim_2 (Nov 12, 2016)

Thank you! How are yours doing?


----------



## opticode (May 23, 2010)

They are doing great, growing well.


----------



## opticode (May 23, 2010)

Two other sources:








BLUE NEON CYPRICHROMIS (PARACYPRICHROMIS NIGRIPINNIS)


The Blue Neon Cichlid Paracyprichromis nigripinnis made quite a splash in the late 1980's as a new cichlid introduction to hobbyists. This is one of the most unusual looking cichlids. While most cichlids have a robust look with many being very deep bodied, this cichlid has a long slender...




aquaristsacrosscanada.com




And




__





Cichlaholic.com - Fish Lists


If you would like to sign up to The aFISHionados mailing list to have updates of new stock arrivals e-mailed to your account, please enter your name and e-mail address in the box below and indicate whether you are a Hobbyist or a Wholesaler



cichlaholic.com


----------

